# Microsoft Office Documents



## Julia Goolia (Dec 14, 2010)

Due to sequestration, we have become extremely limited on how much printing we can do here in the office (I'm in the Army.)  However, we still have the same meetings with the same slides, etc.  Most people just carry their government laptops to the meetings in order to have their slides with them.  Unhooking my laptop for each meeting and carrying it down to the conference room is cumbersome.  I want to be able to view my (powerpoint) slides on my Kindle Fire HD.  

I purchased the Documents to Go App and downloaded it.  I email the slides from my work account to yahoo account and then try to download/open them with the Fire.  It will work occasionally but not on a regular basis.    I don't know what I am doing wrong or how to get them to open normally on a routine basis.

I can't send them to my kindle email and have them loaded into documents because it does not support powerpoint presentation format.

Is there a simpler way of accomplishing this feat?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Julia


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got to dash off to a meeting here shortly, so I'll fill in more later, but I'd put those files in a Dropbox folder and access them from my Fire that way.  
I get access to all kinds of stuff through Dropbox on my Fire.


----------



## Julia Goolia (Dec 14, 2010)

CegAbq,

Hmmm...I guess I'm a little more technologically challenged than I previously thought.  Dropbox?  Can you please elaborate?  

Thanks for responding.  Looking forward to a further explanation.

Take care,

Julia


----------



## Julia Goolia (Dec 14, 2010)

I just googled drop box.  Unfortunately it is a blocked site from my government computer.   Sounds like it would have been the perfect solution too.  Is there any thing similiar that I could try?


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Can't you transfer the files via USB by plugging the Fire in to your computer?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, I'm home now and will try to offer some suggestions.
I just double-checked, and yes you can do what Dragle suggests.

As for Dropbox - I've only got the original Fire & to put Dropbox on this Fire, you have to side load it.
(here's a thread about side-loading apps, http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91798.0.html)

Ooooh, Oooooh! I just realized: Evernote is compatible with the Fires (you can get it from the Amazon/Kindle app store) and you can attach files to Evernote.

Is the Fire your personal one? Because then you can sync up Evernote through your home computer.

You could also email docs to yourself and then grab them to attach to Evernote. And you can email stuff to your Evernote email address as well (here's an article: http://michaelhyatt.com/how-to-email-your-documents-directly-to-evernote.html)

Good luck


----------



## Julia Goolia (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks all.  

Unfortunately can't connect any USB to my government computer. Yes, the Kindle is my personal one.  I'll check out Evernote and see if that will work.

I definitely appreciate the helpful suggestions.  Sorry I am making it so difficult with the limited capabilities I have here at work.

Thanks again,

Julia


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Will they let you move the document to a less secure device like the Fire?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Also, with Evernote I believe you'll have to install a copy on your computer to front-end the connection, which as I recall from my time in the military, was very much frowned upon (adding your own software, that is).


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I understand that nothing can be connected to or installed on the work computer. But I thought the OP was looking for ways to get stuff on to her fire.  With evernote, she can create an account either from her fire or her home computer, then email documents to either her evernote or home email address and then she'll have the documents available to put on her fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One could always attach the file to an email and send it to the Kindle's email address.  You'd have to 'white list' whatever email address you use but once you've done that, it should work. 

It does need to be a compatible file -- or at least convertible -- word docs are o.k.  PDF's will work as well though if you want them converted to kindle format you'd have to put 'convert' in the subject field.

It would be easier to use the Send to Kindle applet, but you might have the problem of not being allowed to d/l and install the applet.

The applet will let you keep the files archived at Amazon if you wish; don't think there's that option if you just send via email.


----------

